# Tutu club***mamas' of tinny ballerinas*** tutu club



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I so wanted to find mamas of little ballerinas
taking ballet classes, pre ballet classes, other little dance classes to compare notes on what is
worthy and what is a vainty  and share
ideas, problems, fears, solutions, emotions

associated with little girl taking pre ballet or dance class
of any shape color or nature or name..

anyone intersed to join? WELCOME!!! please step right this
way and take comfy pink fluffy seat, cookies and tea
will be served in a silver cups in just a second..
royal treatement on the way. adjust your tutus ladies!
lets talk dance...

I might begin that my LO has started her first ballet class
at the age of 3.5 almost exactly and being stay at home kid
she had zero exposure to the classroom environement..
she cried at first class only because some kid
set on her spot on the bench.. but I was there to
rescue her from the dissapointment..took her out
to the bathroom gave hugs and dried her tears
and explained her that she does not need to go back
if she does not want to but also explained the rules
of the class and told little made up story staring
"when I was a little kid.. the very same thing
happened to me.. and I did this and this and
I it all turned good" she turned to me smilling
and said shor: "mama, I want to go back in"

She did so, she danced beautifully with others and
played wild and she is a hungry ballet dancer ever since 
I am so happy for her as she was dancing her
toes out every day and we thought to eachother..
ballet.. not because it is in but becuse she
really felt like it... she choses her own ways and
we make it possible.

so.. does anyone want to share? or just discuss
which ballet shoes are the best, where to buy
cheep and great ballet tights, tutus.. what is cool
and what is too much, what is right and what is wrong?..

welcome in the ballet circle then







:


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh * waves hello*! My DD (3) is totally obsessed with ballet. To the point where she insists her name is actually Clara (from the Nutcracker) except for those moments when it's Odette








She started classes at the beginning of this year and now goes twice a week.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

oh that is so sweet! it is amazing, it is like they have it in their genes isn't it?







:
so sweet about the names... where did she saw the ballet?
did you go to the liver performance or from DVD?
my daughter would insist me to put on the channel of ARTS
that they show ballet dancing among other"arts" and when she
was tinny baby by whinning and pointing to tv as I was fleeping
channels to get to weather channel and once I got back to
the ballet she would get this happy smilly all over face and would
fussy again when the piece would end. 

going to ballet twice a week is so much fun, we have class here once a week but that is all we can afford anyways.. it is soo expensive here.

does your LO is into Angelina Ballerina?
how does the girls dress in the class?

here it is so funny because half of girls is dressed in plain pre-ballet like outfits
simple leotard and sipmle skirt as in ballet schools for older girls
and the other in all kinds of tutus and whatnots 

how is your ballet class structured? do they do any acutal dancing and how much of instructions do they get? our class is not so much ballet really.. lots of different games and stuff but they only do like 15 minutes value of few positions and so on and that is without some indepth explaining or showing but just doing the same routine of theree steps all the semester long..

how is it in your ballet place?


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

She watches DVDs and performances/classes on youtube. There is only one ballet company in Australia and nothing they had on their most recent Sydney season seemed appropriate. She is going to a special kids performance in few weeks, I have feeling though that she'll be disapointed because it's not a "real" ballet.
The classes here aren't that expensive, but we're lucky in that my daughter was so obviously obsessed that the teacher invited her to come along to the second one every week for free







: Her class is called DancePlay and is aimed at 3 - 5 year olds so it's a bit like you described, they don't do much formal stuff but lots of role-playing where they will practice certain positions but call it "a rooster scratching in the dirt" instead of tendu etc. To start with DD wanted to wear just a leotard like the older girls but these days she is enjoying wearing a white tutu and pretending to ve a dieing swan







Lots of the girls wear fairy dresses, the only rule is that they need to have proper ballet shoes.
I can't stand Angelina Ballerina, there seems to be so much bullying in every episode I've seen. Thankfully DD wasn't too interested in it when she saw it, I think there was too ,much storyline and not enough dancing


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

My DD is 3 and tells me she wants to be a ballerina every day. She insists on wearing a leotard and tights all the time and the only way I can convince her to wear "real" clothes is to tell her the dance clothes are in the laundry. Sometimes she'll agree to jeans if I tell her that her tights will rip at the playground.







:

We've already gone through one pair of ballet shoes and we're working on destroying another. She wears them everywhere. I can get them second hand pretty cheap, so I don't mind. When she starts dance class, those shoes will be reserved specially for the class.

We want to find a class for her soon. We do take a little girl that I babysit to dance every week but I don't like the school and don't want to enroll my daughter there. They are focused too much on recitals and competition and they are not a classical ballet school- they do a lot of cheerleading and whatnot, and the dances for the older girls are a little too sexualized for my taste.

But when we do take her, my DD insists on bringing her own ballet bag and changing her ballet and tap shoes at the same time the girl's class does. It's annoying but very charming!!

Anyway, she is obsessed with ballet. She'll watch Angelina every now and then (I also limit it because it focuses a lot on the bullies) and of course we have a book (no bullying in it) that we read all the time.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with Angelina Ballerina DVD's. It is very british.. and it has
lots of things that it easily could do without.
My DD mostly loves all the books but once she saw DVD's there
was no way out, on the other hand I watch them with her and
we both discuss and analize good and bad behaviors and learn from it
as unfortunately in US where we are based there is lots of this
attitude amongst older "ballerinas" as I learned it from taking
my nices to ballet classes... somehow it is inherent in some neiborhoods
that kind of girls that takes them behaves in special snooty way and
is really borderline dissgusting so I think that watching Angelina
acutally provides certain ground for accustoming my DD to
certain behaviours and immunize her to what might come
and how to react or behave should she experience something liek that.
She picks up instantly what is right and what is wrong and I think
that it works rather along and expands here sensitvity to what is wrong
rather then accepting it. She never exhibited any such behavior herself
towards any other girls in her class, she is very kind and polite... helpful
and sharing also likes to invite other girls to dance with her before or after classes..

but I wish too that they made the Angelina more care free movie.. but maybe because ballet world is full of this kind of unhealthy stuff they reflect it in it as the person who made it just could not separate the two?
It is not Dora that's for sure







:

I totally agree also with the concern of little girls being exposed to
dance centers that teach too sexy dances and or too much competition.

We actually are trying to take out all competition out of my DD love for ballet and just keep her enthusiasm and love for the dance itself as in not to do it better then the next girl but do it as best as she wants, feel or likes to do for herself without even ever wanting to introduce the competitivness
as one can be good in something for those very reasons. I have myself long record of things that I have achieved not because I wanted to be better then the next girl but because I wanted to be the best I could do and I never cared if someone was better then me if he or she was because I knew I always did my max  I am trying to teach her that instead of ripping her guts out to be better then someone else as this kills all the joy of life and sens of self and sens of comfortable achievement and all that.. and might lead to low self esteem once someone is ever better then her  and it will happen often that is for sure..

we also went through the second pair of ballet shoes, partially because she dances so much and partially we lost to the joys of growth spurt 

are you guys such a sentimental bunnies like myself? I inted to keep the first ballet shoes and first tutu and what not firsts.. for keepsakes.. memorysakes..
I just dont' haveheart to part with them.. the next ones will come easier but firs is first.. the super tinny ballet shoes just melt my heart as I hold them in my hands.. all worn up and dirty.. sooo beloved, I want to kiss them inside out where my baby's little dear feet were ;-)

what kind of shoes do you guys use? do you use this hard type or soft type?
I tried here the deluxe kind but it was disaster.. leather is way too hard for little feet and so we bought the student version.. much more glove-like feel to them. I searched low and high far and near and finally got them online.
local stores charged arm and leg and we have no second hand places that I would see any.. probably popular item.

I waould like to buy her some super cute tutu on her plain leotard so I could take few nice pictures as they look so cute in the fluffy tutus.. later girls do wear mostly plain and simple so it is time to be fluffy isn't it?

any suggestions?

gotta go.. see you again.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a reluctant joiner, as a tomboyish person who expected to guide my DD toward other sports. And, to be fair, she does play soccer. But at nearly five years old, she has also made clear that she has a passion for the dance.

DD will start her first class in August, just for a week to see what she thinks of it. I fear there will be no turning back at that point; she already plies and pirouettes around the house with no actual instruction. I think with a couple of classes she'll be relentless.

I like the class where I've signed up for the summer program. Kids advance at their own rate, and are not pushed to be on dance teams or to get into competition if they don't want to do so.

I'm feeling cautious because DD is not short and skinny and tiny; she's tall and solid and I don't think she'll ever have a "dancer's body." My SIL used to be a ballet dancer for years and years when she was younger. She weighs approximately a hundred and five pounds. And was told that she'd need to drop some weight if she was really serious about ballet. Ugh. I keep telling myself that self-confidence is something we'll develop in DD at home, but I still hate the thought of her being made to feel badly about herself sometime in the future. I guess we have years and years to worry about that, though.

Thanks for starting the thread; I'll be following it with interest to see everyone else's dance experiences!


----------



## elfimka (Mar 2, 2007)

Knock-knock! Can I come in?









My daughter (3.5) started ballet only about 3 months ago, and she loves it. She comes home and shows me all the moves and tries to teach her little 18mo old brother. ("Ok, MISS Kiyoshi, it's ballet time!")

She never really cried or seemed nervous there, for being a stay-at-home child. But she also has an amazing teacher who is able to get all their attention and forget about their mommies for the full hour.

After the recital, she came off the stage and she said she wants to do it again.

My husband is joking that we are raising a cheerleader (she goes to ballet and gymnastics).


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

My DD has been taking dance classes since she was 3 (she is 7). She still loves and lives dance (now she takes 2 hours of dance a week, one hour of ballet and one hour of jazz, she wanted to add a third, but I'd like to hold her at 2 classes per week for next year as well).

My DD is not a frilly girly girl. At school she loves her jeans and tees, and is much more likely to play star wars with the boys, and has never been in to Angelina.







However, she loves ballet and jazz, dances for hours in her room to all different kinds of music, her dance teacher says that DD's concentration and focus in class is very unusual for her age. She loves her costumes (her school has a dress code of just leotard, tights, and shoes, so she never got into the twirly skirt thing...yet anyway) and putting on a performance, though.

DD does not have a "dancer's body". She is tall (already almost 5' at 7 year years old) and solid muscle. However, her dance school has girls and women of all shapes and sizes (including en pointe), they are non-competative, and it's very important to the instructors that the kids learn to appreciate dance (even if they'll never do it professionally) and don't lose their love of dancing themselves.

I love her dance school! I really appreciate that you only have to look at the kids to get the impression that dance does not belong to one body type of dancer. That was frankly the most important thing to me, that and an excellent teacher! Our excellent teacher bought the dance school last year (yay!) so as long as DD wants to, we'll be going there!

So I wanted to encourage you youngest dancer parents, even when the all-the-time dress up obsession ends, it doesn't mean that the kiddos love dance any less! I think the outfits and "pretties" catch the eye first, but after 3 years my DD's passion for dance has only grown!


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

LaLaLaLa said:


> I'm a reluctant joiner, as a tomboyish person who expected to guide my DD toward other sports. And, to be fair, she does play soccer. But at nearly five years old, she has also made clear that she has a passion for the dance.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

My DD has just finished her third year of dance (two years of pre-school dance and Beginner Tap this year). She wants to do both Ballet and Tap next year. She LOVES it and has made so many little dance friends.

We do classes through the town and they are very laid back. There is no competition team which I like. Even if they did, my DD would not be doing it because we could not afford it.


----------



## jennydecki (Jun 8, 2009)

We just finished our first year of dance classes (dd is 4 now) - she loved it but when she saw her sister was in tumbling class and sister (3) saw dance class they are switching it up for the summer.

I hope at least one of them sticks with dance, because they look SO CUTE in the little wrap skirts and leotards. It makes my hear melt every time.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

What a timely thread! DD (nearly 3.5) has been interested in ballet ever since we saw a performance a couple months ago during an arts festival at the local mall.

I have found 3 or 4 places I could sign her up but I can't decide what would be best. The thing is she has some sensory processing sensitivities and doesn't so well in environments that are chaotic, and all the "Creative movement" class descriptions that ballet studios seem to offer for her age groups sound like they might be too much noise and activity and kids running around for her. I think she'd do great in a class where they actually just held onto a barre and moved their legs around.... but not so much if the kids are running in a circle and singing at the same time or whatnot.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

I am going to start looking for a good dance class in the fall. The teacher at our community center seems pretty nice, and I don't think they do the recital thing. I know performing on stage is fun and exciting, but I also think it brings out some self consciousness that 3 year olds really don't need to have. I'd rather her dance for the love of it, not to perform for anyone.

Although I have been guilty of egging her on in front of friends to perform a Plie or Arabesque because it's just so cool that she knows how to do it already.









Also, at some places the recital costume fee is astronomical! $65 to dress my kid up in a sequined monkey costume!??! Hell no! I'd much rather her learn simple, classical dance and wear a simple leotard, tights, and skirt. I don't mind the tutu frillies for dress-up and play-dancing, but when it comes to actually learning ballet, I'd rather the class be focused on the beauty of the dance, not the beauty of their outfits.

Okay enough my negative ranting..


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Interesting thread.....

I am coming at this from two different perspectives (ok, maybe a few more than that)

1) a former professional ballet dancer turned dance/movement therapist turned psychologist!

2) mom to a kiddo who certainly has the dancing gene in her. I swear this kid is a natural when it comes to dancing and moving. From when she was itty bitty (mind you, she isn't even 3 yet) this kid has been dancing and moving....people would ask me if I taught her....nope! We certainly dance all the time together, as I am still a mover. As of recent, I have taught her a few moves, but I am much more enthralled with her musicality and passion.

With that said, I would never hope that my daughter would enter the world of professional ballet...modern, maybe. I wouldn't ever change my own experiences, but IMO, it is not a healthy atmosphere (the professional route, not just recreational classes) for many, many reasons. I do want her involved in dance classes, but it will be very important for me to choose the right atmosphere (I am very picky). I am very much in support of dance in general....dance that gets you moving, dance that makes you feel and dance for pure expression - in whatever form that might take!

I would love to put DD in a creative movement class right now, but there are none where we live. If I spoke the language here I would consider starting my own since I used to teach all levels in the past, but that won't be happening anytime soon.

Sooooo, I would love to hear more thoughts on the subject!

Tracy


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

A good creative movement class won't be chaotic. I think you have to just hunt for the right teacher. My DD was very noise and movement sensitive as a three year old, but her dance teacher was able to mitigate that. At least with her, the children were learning a lot of technique, though there was not as much emphasis on names until Pre-Ballet/Tap.

I can understand some of the fears about performances. I didn't like that angle of it either, but DD loves it. (it is totally optional at our dance school) The winter performance is of the nutcracker, and everyone gets loaner costumes, free, from the school for that. The spring recital costumes can be spendy, though for all but the teenagers they try to keep the cost under $40 (still, that can add up). It's the ticket price that I tend to grumble about, though some of that is just because of the policy of the theater they hold it at and isn't so much in the control of the dance school.

At our school they don't dress in costumes for classes. Not even dance skirts (except for older girls, like 10+, if they prefer to wear a dance skirt for modesty or by preference). I can't imagine that other dance schools encourage kids to wear tutus all the time, do they?

This is one of my favorite dance videos. 



 DD loves it too. Dance is for everyone who wants to dance, and you don't have to look like all the other dancers to kick butt!


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

Look around on the creative movement classes. My DD's pre-school dance classes were mostly that and she has sensory issues as well as hearing issues and she LOVED the classes (like asked all week when class was). Don't be afraid to look at classes which are not specifically creative movement because my DD's class last year was listed as pre-school ballet but it was really creative movement.

For the pre-school "recital", the kids in her program just have a small skirt and some type of head peice ($10). She did the real recital this year and it added up fast and we tried to keep the cost down of it. It was $45 for the custome, another $10 so I could go to the recital and something like $15 so her younger brothers and dad could watch the dress rehersal (They don't let under 6 come to the recital and she wanted her brothers so see her on stage). If you bought you alloted 4 tickets, the DVD, the pictures and everything it would really add up (thankfully, the rec program does not push the pictures and DVD (they actually encourage people to do their own at the dress rehersal). I think they only really offer them due to parent requests.

As far as classes, they are not allowed to dress up. Dance skirts are fine but nothing else (black leotard, pink or black tights, pink ballet shoes or black tap shoes).


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I was just wondering who is doing what ballet and movement classes- wise
this fall semester.

We had a deley with beginning because of travel arrangements but
now I am starting to wonder should we sign up or wait out and see
how the whole H1N1 thing play out.

Did you sign up your little one to fun class? or do you play low
through the winter?

my best,
Bella


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

This is my dd5's first year of preballet. So far she loves it. She practices the positions throughout the week and is really getting the hang of it. As I know nothing about ballet, I have to go online to learn the positions (and then check with our instructor to make sure she is learning things correctly). I never did dance and am extremely clumsy so my biggest hope is that she can learn graceful movement and self-confidence from dance.

We didn't even take H1N1 into consideration when we signed up. Of course, I have a 14 yo in a public school where H1N1 has been circulating for the past month so I'm pretty sure that is where we will get it from. However, I did notice that at our school, there are hand sanitizer dispensers throughout and the teacher encourages the class to use them prior to the class and just after.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mama Shifra (May 3, 2006)

My daughter took a few years of ballet. If you cannot afford as many classes as you possibly would prefer your daughter to take, I have found various videos/DVDs that are a good extension for a ballet class (maybe your library has a copy so that you can preview them):

_Bella Dancerella: Let's Dance!_ is a good introductory ballet class. (They now have _Swan Lake Bella Dancerella Home Ballet Studio_, but I have not seen it).

_Learn Nutcracker Ballet Dances with Me_ was a good for a child who has already taken some ballet.

Rosemary Boross has many videos/DVDs available. Some, like _A Fantasy Garden Ballet Class_, are not for beginners and have very little, if any, dialogue about what you are supposed to do. I believe her other DVDs like _Baby Ballet_, _Ballet Beginnings for Children_ and _I'm a Ballerina Now_ are meant for beginners. She also has DVDs for other genres of dance like _Land of Sweet Taps_, _Tot Tap_, and _Junior Jazz_.

I have not checked out _Prima Princessa Presents Swan Lake_. What do you guys think?


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

I have danced Ballet (Russian training) and used to be professional for about 37 years now. I was going to wait a bit before I started the girls into ballet but decided to go ahead. They have been in gymnastics for over a year and a half, and their coach also teaches the ballet/tap class. They really like it so far.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

oh,... about gymnastic.. I wanted to sing up my girl for the class
but please help me if it is just me...

I went to couple of classes just to show her the practice
and I can't help but notice that most of the girls that are doing
it for couple years or so have really muscular tights...
is this just me? or the group?

somehow they seem very.. muscular in the lower body part
and that is something I was assuming might spring out
of little kids doing too much of a strenght involving activiters
in the young age.

I don't like this type of body built and I was just wondering
if I might be wrong.
I don't want my dd to end up like that.

she is very skinny tinny and very much into ballet not so much
into gymnastic but she was remotly interested so I now
am asking you for your suggestions


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

My DD (who is in First grade) is taking tap and Ballet this year through the local rec center. She LOVES it. She was the one who requested to take both and after doing the math, we decided we could do the money end (the rec center is inexpensive but with four every bit adds up). She just knows that is all she is doing (aka don't beg to do basketball in the winter because so and so is doing it).


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, my 4 yo dd AND my 6 yo ds are both in ballet, so I have one in a tiny tutu and the other in...tarantula sweats? I was a professional dancer in my younger days (in a small, local company) and it's so fun sharing this with my kiddos now.

I'm actually on the Board and I'm enjoying being part of this world again. We're gearing up for Nutcracker right now - it just isn't Christmas without Nutcracker (even if you've been hearing the music since August)!!


----------



## Eeyore35 (Aug 2, 2009)

My almost 4.5yr old daughter just started creative ballet this year,and she
LOVES it.she is doing great.


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

Celeste has been taking ballet for a year and tap for 6 months and she loves it. Even though she prefers ballet but she's really happy with her lessons. And she's really good, and the youngest in her class so I'm just a very proud mamma


----------



## Momma2Gianna (Oct 18, 2009)

My DD isn't two yet, but I used to dance and loved it, so I plan to put her in dance class as soon as she is old enough. She loves to move to music already!! I'm so proud!!

And Caj, nice to see you again!


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello there!


----------



## G-love (Oct 8, 2002)

Joining this tribe happily!
My almost 5 year old daughter is doing afterschool ballet (really more of creative movement, with a few positions and passes thrown in), and loves it. My 2 year old insists on bringing her own (sissie's old) ballet shoes and watching and practicing on the sidelines. It warms my heart every time!
I used to do ballet , and LOVED it. I was never good enough to go super far, but I learned so much from it, not just dancing, but self discipline, time management, plus doing something you LOVE and are passionate about throughout those stressful high school is such a wonderful thing. My only fear is that I am SO into them doing ballet that I'll become obsessive or push it too much... Luckily they're strong willed enough to make their needs known!


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Today is my ds's first day in Ballet 1 - he was bumped from pre-ballet to ballet 1 after last week's class. I'm so excited for him (it's extra nice, because there's already another little boy in that class AND one of his many "best friends" from school is in this class). He has hockey on Friday and ballet on Saturday, lol.

Anyone else have their ds's in ballet? There are so many opportunities for boys in dance (and especially ballet), I hope that he can stick with it at least for a little while.


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmom4* 
Today is my ds's first day in Ballet 1 - he was bumped from pre-ballet to ballet 1 after last week's class. I'm so excited for him (it's extra nice, because there's already another little boy in that class AND one of his many "best friends" from school is in this class). He has hockey on Friday and ballet on Saturday, lol.

Anyone else have their ds's in ballet? There are so many opportunities for boys in dance (and especially ballet), I hope that he can stick with it at least for a little while.

When we have a son one of these days he will take ballet!


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello everyone!
How are all little ballerinas doing? Any news to share? anybody new to join?

My LO is celebrating first anniversry of her love of ballet








she just so loves this stuff it is funny...
She was relly born to do it and although we hope this will not be her daytime job







she really seem to have fun and that is most important.

She had one semester off and now she is taking new class after a break and
she is taking also a mix dance class and now they will need a tap shoes in that other class and this is for me terra incoginta I have no idea about tap shoes aside that they look super not safe









Can any of the pro dance mamas tell me how to buy a good tap shoes and what is important doing so?

Also how to safely have her started on this as I am not really anxious for her to do it at 4.5 but they will be all doing in this class so she needs shoes too
and I jsut am afarid that she will go up the wall in them as she is very energetic and fast kiddoo.. how do you start kid slowly and what to do and what to watch for and how to make slow start in them safely?

appreciate any and all info


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

oh I found the shoes!
She is doing the tap already for few weeks and is loving it.
I was amazed how easily and quickly she picked it up.. and come to think of it I thought she wont' make a step in them









She is just natural so I was so happy... she did not have any problems with
coordination or slipery wooden floor.

oh that is such a relief.

and about the shoes.. I got mine online after long search..
got the ones with ribbon on the top to tie the sides and I was just amazed
how narrow they were.. I got her size in Wide width!!! and they are soooooooo narrow. I can't even imagine what would happen had I order regular width. but then again it is euro brand so maybe that explains?

then.. I went to payless shoes store and they have tons of tap and ballet shoes there. live and learn.

the tap shoes - quite a choice .. three or four kinds..
ballet - different story, they have kinda.. low end ballet shoes, very
tough not flexible kind.


----------



## PeachyKeen (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
oh I found the shoes!
She is doing the tap already for few weeks and is loving it.
I was amazed how easily and quickly she picked it up.. and come to think of it I thought she wont' make a step in them









She is just natural so I was so happy... she did not have any problems with
coordination or slipery wooden floor.

oh that is such a relief.

and about the shoes.. I got mine online after long search..
got the ones with ribbon on the top to tie the sides and I was just amazed
how narrow they were.. I got her size in Wide width!!! and they are soooooooo narrow. I can't even imagine what would happen had I order regular width. but then again it is euro brand so maybe that explains?

then.. I went to payless shoes store and they have tons of tap and ballet shoes there. live and learn.

the tap shoes - quite a choice .. three or four kinds..
ballet - different story, they have kinda.. low end ballet shoes, very
tough not flexible kind.

I figured I will dive right in.
My names Jen and Im a mama to 2 ballerinas and 1 wannabe ballerina. My 8 and 9 year old girls have been in ballet since the age of 3. My youngest will be enrolled in ballet in September as she is finally the age that our studio will accept them.
Shoes? I always buy Payless. I've spent the money on the Capezio and Bloch (higher end) dance shoes and found no real difference except for the cost. The costumes/tights we always spend $$$ because its worth it and we just scrimp where we can. I have never noticed a difference in the quality of any of the various brands of shoes we have purchased.


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Kiddos are still dancing! We just had our recitals a few weeks ago. If I can figure out how to post pics, I will. We're gearing up for the summer session now. DS has ballet boot camp for boys next week and will be doing a ballet I/II intensive at the end of the month. DD has a "Pirates and Princess" week long camp where they do dance, games, stories, etc all based on Le Corsaire.

I'm taking modern and ballet this summer, too! How's everyone else doing? Is anyone planning to have their kids in the Nutcracker (auditions are in Aug, so I'm already trying to figure out if this is something we want to do).

Okay, trying some pics


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy summer to all mamas of little ballerinas..
So what is the plan for the Fall?


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Our fall season kicks off after labor day, but my ds has a few weeks of "get back in shape" classes in August to prepare for Nut auditions on the 28th.

My dd is taking creative movement and hip hop - she wants to do "Nutcracker Sweets" - an abridged version of the Nutcracker (with a hip hop battle scene!)

My ds is taking ballet and hip hop (for free! LOVE that!) - he wants to audition for Nut this year; I just want to know the rehearsal schedule before we commit.

I am taking ballet and jazz and possibly a musical theater class when I can. My performing days are over









Can't wait for these classes to start! I love watching my kids dance!


----------



## KSLaura (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

My 4YO DD just started ballet. She started pre-ballet/dance right after her third birthday. She really likes it and I really like the adorable outfits.







We go through the community center, so the cost is pretty low, but the instructor is great! DD knows all of her positions and a lot of other ballet terms/moves. I didn't take ballet, so they are all new to me, but very exciting to watch my baby learn.

A lot of the girls in her class are also doing jazz dance. Anyone have any experience with this (is it the same as creative dance)?


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nutcracker cast list posted today! DS is going to be a party boy and a rat. He's "meh" about the party boy, but very excited about the rat, of course.

DD is only 4, so she's going to do the "Nuts, Crackers and Sweets" production - still done on the "big" stage. Her classes start next week, but she taking a ton of dance (at her request). Hip hop w/ her brother, a pre-ballet class at the suggestion of her teacher, and a creative movement class (her "age appropriate" class). Then on Fridays we do an Irish dance class together which is so much fun. DS is taking a Ballet I class in addition to hip hop - as a boy, he gets a full scholarship if he takes ballet and he really enjoys it, so far. I'm going to be taking musical theater, jazz and ballet this fall.

We're dancing fools!


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

My daughter and son both go to a pre pro dance school. They do cecchetti ballet and my daughter does jazz and tap on top of 2 ballet classes a week. My son opted for just 1 hour of ballet a week this year. Next year after his teating he will move up to 2 or 3 hours a week.

I have 11 pairs of ballet and gymasntics shoes on my wall. My daughter has a wall display that holds her favorite performance costumes. IT looks really neat to see all their costumes and remember little things about it at the end of the day.

We are lucky that the school is really ingrained in our community so we do lots of performances for the town. Lots of fun.


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

We did Nutcracker last year and loved it. Next year both kids will be in it (my son was). It is such a fanatastic and crazy time.


----------

